# Y



## ben909 (Apr 21, 2022)

*Y* gets a thread


----------



## Mambi (Apr 21, 2022)

That's what I'm asking, _*WHY?*_ Just...why?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 21, 2022)

...MCA!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2022)

Y, oh Y
Do you wanna say goodbye~


----------



## Foxridley (Apr 21, 2022)

Y can't I catch some Z's?


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 21, 2022)

ben909 said:


> *Y* gets a thread


Remember that time I banned someone for spamming E? I remember.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 21, 2022)

but that was multiple threads just for E, not a different letter ever*y *da*y*

... i an probabl*y* to laz*y* to keep this up anywa*y*


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 21, 2022)

I'll allow a single Y thread. You may proceed with your shenanigans!


----------



## ben909 (Apr 21, 2022)

m*y* plan was to to the whole alphabet other then a/e because they were done, skiping z because it has gotten bad attachments

although  laz*y*ness will probabl*y* win out after 'u'  and maybe a few others

ma*y*be its just to make it harder for ssaannttoo to claim all the threads in the future


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 22, 2022)

ben909 said:


> skiping z because it has gotten bad attachments


And I have a thread called "Talking from A to... Y"
Kinda feel sorry for Z now


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> And I have a thread called "Talking from A to... Y"
> Kinda feel sorry for Z now


z is 40% of pizza so it someday will be saved after things are over
... hopefully


----------



## Average_Lurker (Jul 24, 2022)

Y tho?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 24, 2022)

Average_Lurker said:


> Y tho?


y not?


----------

